# Pipe shop in Venice, Italy



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm going to Venice, Italy in a bit. For those that have been there, or live in Europe, do you have a recommendation on a store? Or, what is a good pipe brand in Italy that is not readily available in the US?

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I don't know any myself, but I'd drop Marty Pulver an email. I bet he knows of a place or two.


----------



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

Get a Castello that is not made for import to US.


----------



## Ryan7311 (Jul 17, 2012)

I live about 30 minutes from there and have yet to find a good pipe or cigar shop. If you find one you are now obligated to tell me. If you head out to Milan there is a place out that way I was able to find online.


----------



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

Where is the Castello factory Ryan?


----------



## Ryan7311 (Jul 17, 2012)

Sam_Wheat said:


> Where is the Castello factory Ryan?


Looks like Cantu, Italy which is north of Milan.


----------



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

I would love to visit that shop!


----------



## Ryan7311 (Jul 17, 2012)

Sam_Wheat said:


> I would love to visit that shop!


Yeah I'm not really a pipe guy so I'm sure if I went I would vastly under appreciate the experience. I have always thought about trying out pipe smoking though. Only problem is when I start or try something I read up on it and do it right. So for now I'm sparing the pocket book some unneeded stress. Lol.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Well, I am here. I have 2 full days before I move on. I'll be looking all day. A Castello sounds nice. I'll have to keep my eyes open!

Wwhermit
ipe:


----------

